# Putter Wish List



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

While most of us purchase off the rack putters, and some go upscale with names like Scotty Cameron (whose tour player putters are not on the same planet as those in your local pro shop), there are a number of incredible putter designers and builders that are special. Special in terms of quality, workmanship, engineering and in some cases, fittings. Here's my wish list. Would love to hear from members who game these beauties.

BYRON MORGAN
JAMES INGLES
BETTINARDI
GENE NEAD
BRUCE SIZEMORE (my personal favorite)
DAVE EDEL


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yes there are some great niche putters out there. There is a local person around my area that makes custom made putters I tried one day at the range it was just so nice to use it was a heavier putter but that how I like them. I just wish I could remember the name of the maker I'm about due for a new putter.


----------

